# Does anyone do audio only insurance?



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm just about to renew, but I've found a slight problem.
I bought the dirt cheapest combination CD/DVD/SATNAV system I could lay my hands on for £850 - I've noticed that the limit on audio cover for my policy is £400; they obviously haven't updated that in 10 years.


> No, Nick, that doesn't include the speakers


 - Lock Stock.

I'm a bit worried, as if someone breaks in and swipes all the audio equipment, I've run out of money before buying the main unit, then there's the speakers, the amp the sub, the remote etc.

It's not that I've done anything 'Pimp my Ride' either - I've tried to keep everything simple, elegant, discreet and light (I suppose I should lay off the Fray Bentos to make that worthwhile :chuckle. 
I'd imagine if I was into audio in a big way, I'd be in a serious pickle.

Does anyone know of a company that will insure just audio/video equipment?


----------

